# Creek Bottom (Doles) Feb 18



## oldmanbrute (Apr 15, 2009)

Who's going for the season's opener?


----------



## 08beast (Sep 10, 2009)

I'll. Go if someone will pick me up ha. :rockn:


----------



## greenkitty7 (Jan 26, 2011)

ima be. the 400s still under the knife, so im designated rider/navigator for mudxxed in his rzr.


----------

